# [H] The Loved Ones - Frostwolf sucht



## Pommesfreak (28. Oktober 2012)

Hallo liebe Gemeinde,

The Loved Ones auf Frostwolf (Hordeseite) sucht neue Mitstreiter für Mists of Pandaria.
Die Gilde ist Level 25 und bietet somit jeden Bonus der zum Leveln, Pvp oder Pve benötigt wird.

Wir sind neu auf dem Server und suchen Spielintern wie auch hier im Forum nach neuen Membern. 
The Loved Ones ist eine kleine Gilde, mit Spielern zwischen 21 und 30 Jahren, und möchten dies auch beibehalten.

Wir nehmen Spieler ab Stufe 80 auf, die später aktiv Raiden möchten. Gerne auch Neulinge in Sachen Raids ! Wir sind keine Progressgilde !!

Ebenso planen wir jetzt unsere 1. Stammgruppe für den Raid und sind von daher auf der Suche nach einem  

*Magier* 0/1, 
*Druiden - Eule oder Katze mit Healspecc* 0/1, 
*DK - TANK* 0/1, 
*Mönch - Tank und Heal* 0/2, 
*Priester - Shadow und Diszi* 0/2, 
*Schamane - Ele und Heal* 0/2.



*Wir bieten dir einen sicheren Stammplatz in unserem 10er Raid. *

Was DU benötigst
- Ts3 auf dem PC inkl Headset
- keine Scheu beim Smaltalk oder im Raid zu sprechen
- Ein Mindestalter von 18 und eine geistige humorvolle Reife
- Allgemeinen Spaß am Spiel
- Guten Umgang mit deiner Klasse
- Für jeden Spaß zu haben sein

Die Raidzeiten wurden Dienstag und Sonntag auf 19-22 Uhr gelegt.

Ich möchte dazu sagen, dass wir eine sehr familiäre Gilde sind. Es ist Uns wichtig, unsere Mitstreiter beim Vornamen ansprechen zu dürfen.

Spielintern sind wir zu erreichen unter den Namen Shirakki, Lykratos oder Dymond (bzw Kuhflade).
Auf Facebook unter "The Loved Ones (Frostwolf - WoW)"

Für Bewerbungen etc nutzt bitte die Seite   The Loved Ones Forum  (keine Anmeldung für Bewerbungen nötig) 

Liebe Grüße

The Loved Ones


----------



## Pommesfreak (2. November 2012)

/push


----------



## Pommesfreak (5. November 2012)

/push


----------

